# how does it feel to be recovered?



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

Does it snap back to "reality " ? or does it slowly level back to yourself? Would we ever feel the same without the way we think in DP?


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

ಠ_ಠGhost said:


> The first time I recovered it slowly faded until one day I was like "damn I dont feel weird anymore". Someone once told me that it would almost be too shocking to recover all at once, I much prefer to slowly make my way back to being normal.


This is very true actually. I recovered for a week at the beginning of April. It was a slow process. DP just diminished to unnoticeable levels until one day I stopped and thought "wait, I haven't felt weird in a while."


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

same :]


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

LuluCalavera said:


> same :]


your still better?


----------

